# Looking for a second handgun for home protection



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

I am currently looking for a second handgun. Some of the guns that I am looking at are the XDm, FNH FNS-9, Glock 19, and CZ-USA P07 Duty all in 9mm. I need opinions on which one of these guns to get. I have done some research and have gotten mixed reviews on all of the guns above. I currently own a XD and love it, so I am leaning towards this.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

If you have the XD and love the XD, then get the XD. You already know how to operate it and depending on what model you currently have, the mags and accessories you already have will be compatible; so you're ahead of the game there.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Todd is absolutely correct


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Yup, go with what you like best, it will probably work best for you. If you just want something different go with what feels best in your hand, your list has all good guns on it so any of them you select is a good pistol.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I concurr with the XDm recomendations.Unless you shoot different guns alot,it's always good to have a familiar feel and manual of arms.


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

I just came back from my local gun shop and they had the xdm and glock in stock so I held them. They both feel amazing in hand. The only thing that I don't like about the glock is its very light and it only has a trigger safety. So I don't think I am going to purchase a glock. Tomorrow I am going to go to a couple more places and see if I can find the other guns that I am looking at. Thanks for all your help guys and keep the opinions coming.


----------



## charlessummers (Jul 16, 2012)

Check out the Ruger P95. It's a heavier pistol, but it feels great in my hands, which is why I suggested it.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

All the choices are good guns. Me...I'd buy the CZ

RCG


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

What is wrong with the XD you have now for home defense? Or do you just want to buy another weapon.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I say diversify your self defense options. Owning a handgun, shotgun and rifle is in my opinion step one. After that add what you like to the collection.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Yes,I agree.It used to be a 22 rifle was the first you got as a kid,then a shotgun,handguns were in there or a later thought.Anyway,everyone should have a 22 rifle,it's cheap fun and can put food in your mouth,the shotgun gets bigger food or the quick ones.Handguns can feed you but they're the second to best tool to protect yourself and are the easiest to carry.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

As mentioned-there is nothing wrong with the gun you have for home protection,unless you are just looking to buy a new toy.Nothing wrong with that either.But also as mentioned,make sure you are very familiar with whatever you decide to use,especially if its different than what you are used to shooting.Another vote for the CZ from your list of options.Just an idea,for what ever it is worth-Im not a fan of leaving mags loaded for long periods of time and Im also got real good at remembering to refresh them! Haha. Not an issue if you still plan on shooting it from time to time.I went with a revolver for home defense. No biggie,just another option.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Keeping the same gun (type) is probably a good idea. Unless you practice, a lot, with both guns, waking up in the middle of the night to the sound of someone kicking in your door, or your alarm going off, and trying to remember which gun is by your bed can be very hazardous to your health. The XD is really good in that respect in that, just like a revolver, you pick it up and you are good to go. On mine I have a very bright light so that I don't have to fumble around looking for a flashlight. As for magazine spring set, last week I found a Colt Gov't model .45 mag with reloads that had to have been from the mid-80's. I took it to the range and all 7 rounds went bang and there was no problem with the mag spring. Keeping things simple is best, same gun, same mags, same caliber = a lot less confusion.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Sgt45 said:


> Keeping the same gun (type) is probably a good idea. Unless you practice, a lot, with both guns, waking up in the middle of the night to the sound of someone kicking in your door, or your alarm going off, and trying to remember which gun is by your bed can be very hazardous to your health. The XD is really good in that respect in that, just like a revolver, you pick it up and you are good to go. On mine I have a very bright light so that I don't have to fumble around looking for a flashlight. As for magazine spring set, last week I found a Colt Gov't model .45 mag with reloads that had to have been from the mid-80's. I took it to the range and all 7 rounds went bang and there was no problem with the mag spring. Keeping things simple is best, same gun, same mags, same caliber = a lot less confusion.


The mag spring-thats good to know.Ive always assumed at some point it may not be good for the spring to be compressed for that long.But if not-thats good to know.Thanks.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I didn't see the Beretta 92FS on the list. :watching:


----------



## Gorris (Oct 8, 2012)

So after a long time thinking about what gun I would like to get I decided on a Glock 19. I am going to put it in layaway sometime next week unless I can find it cheaper at a local gun shop. Thanks everyone for all your help I appreciate it.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

I am looking at XD's. Why an XDm instead of an XD? Is the small accuracy improvement worth the extra cost when you are trying to hit a person at a few feet? I am looking at XD for "bed side" gun.


----------



## Kemosabe (Oct 28, 2012)

When I considered getting one for HD, I chose a Mossberg 500 20gauge with pistol grip and butt stock. Mossberg uses the Flex system where you can configure the shotgun for many different uses, and the barrel is interchangable. For me this was a no brainer to add to my collection.


----------



## bassjam04 (Jul 13, 2011)

Smitty79 said:


> I am looking at XD's. Why an XDm instead of an XD? Is the small accuracy improvement worth the extra cost when you are trying to hit a person at a few feet? I am looking at XD for "bed side" gun.


The extra cost wouldnt be worth it to me unless you like the XDm more.I have an XD 9 and Im plenty accurate with it-The XDm has some nice improvements,but the XD is a very nice gun.Some may totally disagree,but In your case of looking for a gun for home defense,I dont think you would tell a bit of difference in accuracy between the XD and XDm.At the range,maybe-but in a crisis situation at close range,I dont feel the difference in the 2 guns would come into play at all,unless of course the XDm feels better to you.Just on a personal note,I like the feel of the XD more than the XDm-I dont like the way the XDm feels in my hand.


----------



## blake38 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorris said:


> So after a long time thinking about what gun I would like to get I decided on a Glock 19. I am going to put it in layaway sometime next week unless I can find it cheaper at a local gun shop. Thanks everyone for all your help I appreciate it.


I think you made a good choice.


----------

